# Hello i am new to this site



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I am new to this site. I am 31 and have 1 miscarriage, 1 ectopic pregnancy and 4 failed ivf attempts behind me!!! But i am determined   and we are currently on our 5th ivf cycle, egg collection was yesterday, we are doing egg donation at the Lister and i am a very generous gal and got 7 eggs for me and 6 each for 2 others, so thats 3 of us in total, so yes 19 eggs altogether!!!!!! I am in a bitof pain now tho!!!!!

6 eggs have fertilised and we are keeping our fingers crossed that we can do blastocyst, but i dont know too much about it. 

Would love to chat to anyone in the same position or anyone at lister or just anyone who also understands the pressures of ivf!!!!!!!!

Look forward to many a chat!!!!!

Jena


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Jena 

Wow! 19 eggs is a great crop!! and to have 6 fertilise is even better!

Welcome to FF, im sure that we can help to take your mind off the 2WW until you get your BFP!!..

Im sorry to hear of your loss and ectopic too...wishing you all the best!

Natsxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Thankyou Nats,

It will be nice to moan and whinge about the 2ww, that has got to be the worst!!!!!! It feels more like 2 years


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi jena 

i have had 1 ectopic 2 m/c and 4 ivfs  but im pregnant of my 5th go it was  a fet but still 5th attempt 
so you go girl yr like me theres no giving up  i have also egg shared twice but only half for me and half for the other lady not 3 at a time i got 20 eggs on last one 10 for me 10 for the lady 5 fertilized and 3 were frozen and thats what i am preggers of  
no wonder yr in pain you will have to watch out for ohss   when do you have et ? 
this site has been my rock dont think how i would have coped without it belive it or not there is loads of girls all going thro all the same things i used to think that i was the only one   i really hope this site  will help you as much as it did me if you have a problem there is plenty to answer 
take care and yes i do babble on  

nikki xxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Nikki and CONGRATULATIONS to you        

It depends on how my little embies do, i am waiting to see if i can do blastocyst (fingers crossed) will find out sunday.

So far everyone has been lovley on this site and i can talk the hind legs off a donkey too. You are NOT alone  


Speak soon Jena


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,
I'm new to this site too but i have already had loads of support. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Jena,

just wanted to say Hi as I was so impressed with your happy and positive outlook. Im only on my second cycle and have good and bad days.  I wanted to egg donate but was turned down as my fsh is not good enough and turns out I have something wrong with my pituartry gland so Im on Bromocriptine for my sins..

I had my scan today and have 7 follicles and go in for my collection Monday, so wish me luck. I got ten the first time abut only 1 worked and that failed but this time we are having icsi.

I hope it works out for you - you certainly deserve it! Good luck and love

Lesley xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Lesley

Thankyou for your words.

Don't get me wrong i do have my bad days like most, i think my worst time is christmas - thats because i come from a very large family which christmas was all about kids  

But, whilst i still have the treatment as an option then i still have hope!!!!!!!   I wish you all the very best of luck in your treatment and i'll keep my fingers crossed for you  

Please keep in touch.

Jena


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya Jena, i am a newbie 2.   Don't know a lot at the moment about which treatments r coming my way, but u have had a fab collection. 

Wishing u all the luck in the world, LOL Lilyflower


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Lily

I wish you all the very best too


Love
Jena


----------



## shirleywkd (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello from another new girl who is recovering (with her very caring hubby) from her first failed ivf treatment.  Received results 3 days ago and although you tell yourself to remain realistic throughout the treatment, it still is unbearably disappointing and upsetting.  Have been through 2 failed IUI's aswell but seemed to cope better with those.  I'm now 35 and feel age is against me.  Not sure whether to use my frosties in another treatment (not sure if I can cope with another failure) or move on and do something positive, like adopt?  Thoughts?


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Shirley,

I am so very sorry to hear about your treatment,  

I understand the heartache it causes, the first time is always the worst as you don't know what to expect treatment wise, then when it all goes wrong, it is heartbreaking. Don't get me wrong for every failed attempt i am heartbroken and angry as to why this has to happen to me, what did i do that was so very wrong to deserve this......... etc

We did look into Adoption, we went to an open day at the local social services and there was this paper/magazine advertising kids, i was horrified!!! Then they told you about the rede tape, the up-shot was........ it wasn't for us!!!! I don't see why i should go through all that political garbage when they leave abused children where they are..........don't get me started!!!!!!   

We then looked into surrogacy and met a wonderful lady who offered to be our host surrogate, but deep down i was very very nervous, the SM in the eyes of the law is mom, not me, i would have to adopt my own flesh and blood!!! Plus if she decided not to give baby to me she had every right and a court battle would ensue!!!!! 

So we decided to keep on trying with the treatment while we could, and yes sometimes i feel like my bio clock has stopped then i look around at parents with young babies in their 40's and think, if the3y can do it so can i    

My thoughts to you are, only you know deep down what you are willing and capablke of doing, only then will you move forward.

I hope that makes some sense, as i say it is only my feelings.

I wish you all the very best for whatever path you choose to take  

Jena


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Jena said:


> Hi Lesley
> 
> Thankyou for your words.
> 
> ...


Hi Jena,

I know what you mean I find xmas hard too and this will be too if it doesnt work..but Im thinking positive vibes..ha ha

Have just had my call to take my pregnyl tonight and then egg collection 9.45am monday - here we go round 2 - ding ding! Will keep you posted...

When is your next cycle?

Keep in touch
Loads of love

Lesley


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Lesley,

I had EC on thursday and i await to find out when i go for ET, i will find out sunday if they go back then or i go to blastocyst!! But i am really nervous as i have come down with a rotten cold, sneezing, bunged up the lot!!!! Not good!!!!!

You are not that far behind me then!!! 

    For the both of us, eh     

Good luck babes

Jena


----------

